# Help for Identification



## TwinRay (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi!

Can you halp me for identify my Crypto?





Thank you!! 

Bye
Roby


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am not sure, but looks to me as C. walkerii emersed


----------



## TwinRay (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you Xema...and this Crypto???


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like wendtii tropica


----------

